# Photographs for TSF Custom Avatars



## DonaldG (Aug 23, 2007)

Further to my article on converting photographs into avatars, I have just added 50+ photographs suitable in file size & image size for use as avatars. They all comply with the TSF specifications.

I have given a 'public domain' notice for anyone who qualifies for a custom avatar to use them.

The following thread refers:

http://www.techsupportforum.com/f214/photographs-for-avatars-224326.html

Just help yourself if any takes your fancy... :grin:


----------



## ashumann12 (Mar 18, 2007)

We are gonna change your name to "ShutterBug"


----------



## Deejay100six (Nov 24, 2007)

Nice one DG, not that i can't be bothered with that thread, just too much stuff in my head already, i will get round to it though.....soon. :grin:


----------



## beefers1 (Aug 23, 2007)

so you really are a photographer, as you said on our online interview.... but i thought you were a tech sales rep also!


----------



## ashumann12 (Mar 18, 2007)

Donald is a man of many hats, only a small % that we have seen thus far. Definitely a valued asset to TSF!


----------



## beefers1 (Aug 23, 2007)

lol i can definitely see that, he listed at least 3 different types of careers on my interview.

BTW, thanks again for that. it saved my "A" in Planning (CAPP)!


----------



## DonaldG (Aug 23, 2007)

Blush....

Thanks all but after several decades of working, I have had several career changes. Jack of all trades but master of none? :grin:

Now an old fart, retired for many years and having fun with a computer and helping other folk where & when I can - I also get a lot of help from you folk too.

Thanks :wave:


----------



## beefers1 (Aug 23, 2007)

Now, I have a question regarding the avatars:

When I try to scale my picture (with M/S Office Picture Manager) it keeps the aspect ratio to the original. But what if I do not want it to scale? Like: if I wanted to make it 100x100 instead of the 83x100 it is now and do not want to crop, what do I do? I know that it'll be distorted a bit, but since it's so small it probably won't matter too much.


----------



## DonaldG (Aug 23, 2007)

Hi beefers
With MS Office Picture Manager, I regret that I could not see any way to set a the resize to rescale an oblong into a square.. The only way to make it square is to crop it. 

My recomendation is to get Gimp or Picassa which I believe will do the job. I do not have either.

If it is just one or two pictures that you want converted, PM me and I will give you may email address to send them to me & I will do them for you.


----------



## beefers1 (Aug 23, 2007)

thanks, but never mind about that. I'm fine with the pic I have now. I was just asking.


----------



## IDSTech (Jul 30, 2010)

beefers1 said:


> thanks, but never mind about that. I'm fine with the pic I have now. I was just asking.


This is an easy fix in CS3 for me... if you want send me the file and I will crop it to the desired dimensions.
-t


----------



## beefers1 (Aug 23, 2007)

You just bumped a 2+ year old thread. Thanks, but I don't even remember what that was about anymore.


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

Age of thread noted....closed.


----------

